# Dress Regs: how to lace combat boots



## twilrecce (23 Mar 2012)

Hi guys I'm sure it has probably been asked before but I couldn't find it in my quick search. for the lacing of combat boots for a friend on basic is it big toe laced after little toe or the other way around. Just looking for a quick reply any help is appreciated 

Thanks Taylor


----------



## dangerboy (23 Mar 2012)

If he is on Basic have him ask his staff.  It is there job to teach him.  Or google for CF Dress Manual.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2012)

If he's on Basic, he'll of been shown how to lace them.

Look it up: http://www.scribd.com/doc/38148605/Canadian-Forces-Dress-Instructions-Instructions-Sur-La-Tenue-Des-Forces-Canadiennes


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Mar 2012)

...and he/she shouldn't be afraid to ask their DS.  :nod:


----------

